# Anyone in Edmonton wanting to meet?



## tasman (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking to meet up with someone in the Edmonton area. I am not new to photography, I am somewhat advanced in what I know and have been taking pictures for a long time.  I am wanting to expand my creativity and go out with someone to help motivate me. 

I also would like to shadow with someone to learn more in Engagement and Weddings.

If anyone is interested send me a private message.


----------

